# ITV to show racing from 2017



## teapot (1 January 2016)

As above, ITV have the rights from 2017 onwards. http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/horseracing/12077836/ITV-snatches-racing-rights-from-Channel-4.html

Thoughts?


----------



## splashgirl45 (1 January 2016)

as I am not keen on the new channel 4 presentation I cant be too upset that they have lost out..maybe itv will bring the sparkle back...


----------



## creamsoda (1 January 2016)

Be interesting to see who will be presenting.


----------



## Fiona (1 January 2016)

What is the sense in that.  They want to increase viewing figures, but only 25 (out of 90??) days will be on ITV, the rest being on ITV4....

Hope they get the original channel 4 team back though, with the addition of Sir Anthony   Its so boring now 

Fiona


----------



## splashgirl45 (1 January 2016)

Fiona said:



			What is the sense in that.  They want to increase viewing figures, but only 25 (out of 90??) days will be on ITV, the rest being on ITV4....

Hope they get the original channel 4 team back though, with the addition of Sir Anthony   Its so boring now 



Fiona
		
Click to expand...

for a moment I was wondering who on earth was sir Anthony.....ha ha...


----------



## Spilletta (2 January 2016)

Personally, I liked the C4 coverage, including the Morning Line, and will miss it. I don't tend to watch ITV as nothing much on there appeals to me but hope they can make it work.


----------



## Chiffy (2 January 2016)

Just read about this on Racing Post News page. While I am not that happy with some of the present Channel 4 team and still really miss John Francome and Alistair Down, the ITV set up sounds worrying.
Only the big days on ITV main channel with the rest on ITV4 that may be mostly studio based!
For presenters they were talking about using footballers who happen to like racing, oh dear!


----------



## Alec Swan (2 January 2016)

It's the restricted coverage which I object to,  about a third of the coverage that Ch4 offer,  is it?  As many others,  I didn't really enjoy the change of presenters,  initially,  but now I suppose that I'm settling to them,  a little.  If however,  Clare Balding heads the ITV team as it was rumoured that she would the Ch4 team,  then that will be the final straw for me.  Others may like her,  but I can't stand the woman.  I'd almost prefer that awful man McCrirrick.

I wonder if the current sponsors will remain in place.  By the sounds of the restricted racing coverage,  I suspect not.

Alec.


----------



## popsdosh (2 January 2016)

Sorry I am looking at this with my cynics hat on . I am sure ITV for whatever reason will have put forward a better deal ,however it will I am sure lead to less exposure for racing on terrestrial tv. So those that really enjoy more racing will have a gentle nudge towards the paid for services. Its a win win for the racing authorities


----------



## Clodagh (2 January 2016)

popsdosh - it will work for me, I subscribe to RUK anyway but genreally watch C4 when they both show the same, but I will go solely to RUK if Clare Balding stays doing the racing. I really like nuck Luck though, hope he hangs around.


----------



## KautoStar1 (2 January 2016)

creamsoda said:



			Be interesting to see who will be presenting.
		
Click to expand...

Ant & Dec probably !!


----------



## Steerpike (2 January 2016)

I'm guessing channel 4 don't mind losing the racing as they will be gaining the grand prix racing, will be sad to see racing go from channel 4.


----------



## Alec Swan (2 January 2016)

MerryCrischiff said:



			&#8230;...
For presenters they were talking about using footballers who happen to like racing, oh dear!
		
Click to expand...

They wouldn't, &#8230;&#8230; would they?  Dear lord,  I hope not.



KautoStar1 said:



			Ant & Dec probably !!
		
Click to expand...

And this,  if it's possible,  worse still. 

Alec.


----------



## MyBoyChe (2 January 2016)

Kauto, that would be really funny, if it were not sadly, a real possibility   ITV do seem really fond of Ant & Dec, it honestly wouldnt surprise me!   I subscribe to RUK but like some of the features C4 do during the big festivals so dip in and out.  ITV used to host racing back in the 60s and 70s, ITV7 and John Rickman anyone?  It was my tv highlight as a pony mad kid.


----------



## Mariposa (2 January 2016)

When I read that Channel 4 had won Formula 1 I did wonder what would happen to the racing. I think I'm in the minority but I really don't mind the current presenting team, they've really grown on me. I really enjoy The Morning Line, and that is what I would probably miss the most if ITV don't have something similar. 

However, much as I will miss Channel 4, ITV have payed over £30m for the rights, so I assume they're going to throw everything at it. I hope some of the old team do stay on, i really like Mick Fitz, Alice, Rishi ( and I always loved Sam Thomas but he's never on there anymore!), but maybe some fresh blood will help breathe new life into it.


----------



## Bryndu (2 January 2016)

Mmm....wonder if this is a 'get out of Dubai sponsorship'.....not been good press in 2015 re the whole endurance issues....surely it has impacted on Channel 4 sponsorship in a negative way.....will be interesting to see if ITV get sponsorship....


----------



## teapot (2 January 2016)

Taken from BBC article about it:

2016: Channel 4 to broadcast racing on 91 days of the year, with Morning Line preview programme every Saturday.

2017: ITV 1 to show racing on at least 34 days annually, with another 60 on ITV. Saturday morning magazine programme on ITV 4.

'The big Cheltenham, National, Derby, Ascot, Glorious Goodwood and York Ebor meetings will all be shown on the main ITV channel, along with Doncaster's St Leger and British Champions Day at Ascot.

However, it has yet to be revealed which channel will broadcast other meetings, including the Guineas Festival at Newmarket, which features two Classics.'


That's without even considering Kempton, Sandown, the other Nationals...


----------



## claracanter (2 January 2016)

I think the Channel 4 presenters are ok, I've warmed to them over time although I do watch a lot of it on fast forward. Anyway, I'm sure they are preferable to anything ITV has to offer. In fact i feel quite upset that this is happening and the poster who says we will be ultimately pushed into subscription, is probably right.   I know we can't live in the past but I do feel nostalgic for the days of Peter O'Sullivan, Richard Pitman and Lord Oaksey. 
Can you imagine the Grand National on ITV?


----------



## teapot (2 January 2016)

The Grand National used to be on ITV many years ago...


----------



## Alec Swan (2 January 2016)

Bryndu said:



			. ....wonder if this is a 'get out of Dubai sponsorship'.....not been good press in 2015 re the whole endurance issues.. ....
		
Click to expand...

The Dubai antics regarding flat racing haven't been any more edifying.  The removal of all Dubai influence would be too much to hope for,  there are still too many sealed brown envelopes being passed around and the fatter the envelope,  so the further up the tree that it climbs.

Alec.


----------



## claracanter (2 January 2016)

teapot said:



			The Grand National used to be on ITV many years ago...
		
Click to expand...

Thats good to know


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (2 January 2016)

popsdosh said:



			Sorry I am looking at this with my cynics hat on . I am sure ITV for whatever reason will have put forward a better deal ,however it will I am sure lead to less exposure for racing on terrestrial tv. So those that really enjoy more racing will have a gentle nudge towards the paid for services. Its a win win for the racing authorities
		
Click to expand...

Nope, its the end of the end, BHA, know very little about media and money, they are still a lot of public school boys playing games.
I can watch racing online without subscribing if I bet a £1.00 per race, but really its the whole package, we will never get stable tours with ITV, who would want to talk to them.
A lot of the sponsorship for racing is due to TV racing, and no one can expect sponsors to splash the cash when no one is watching, except a few bored housewives in Watford.
Don't imagine that the people who subscribe now will ever watch ITV4, and those few viewers who miss C4 racing won't be subscribing. Anyway subscriptions make money for Sky et al, not racing, how would racing get any money from them?
I assume that C4 Racing was a cold potato and Channel Four were glad to get rid, having spend zillions to no effect. I seem to recall the CH4 charter was to encourage minority interests, surely it has done that?


----------



## KautoStar1 (2 January 2016)

Mariposa said:



			When I read that Channel 4 had won Formula 1 I did wonder what would happen to the racing. I think I'm in the minority but I really don't mind the current presenting team, they've really grown on me. I really enjoy The Morning Line, and that is what I would probably miss the most if ITV don't have something similar. 

However, much as I will miss Channel 4, ITV have payed over £30m for the rights, so I assume they're going to throw everything at it. I hope some of the old team do stay on, i really like Mick Fitz, Alice, Rishi ( and I always loved Sam Thomas but he's never on there anymore!), but maybe some fresh blood will help breathe new life into it.
		
Click to expand...

Sam had a runner at Sandown today so I am sure you will see more of him over the coming months.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (2 January 2016)

Bryndu said:



			Mmm....wonder if this is a 'get out of Dubai sponsorship'.....not been good press in 2015 re the whole endurance issues....surely it has impacted on Channel 4 sponsorship in a negative way.....will be interesting to see if ITV get sponsorship....
		
Click to expand...

I don't think the average viewer will have any idea about Dubai and endurance, its hardly front page news. Its all about profit, and lets face it the motor industry is hardly , well not in the least, environmentally friendly or free from brown envelopes, what does some young lad get as a take home pay ..... 12million per annum, all he does is sit behind a wheel a few hours a week.   .....mad....


----------

